# MMR Vaccine & WTT



## Niksta

Hi Guys, 

First time user here!!
I have had a pre conception blood test which showed my immune level to Rubella was low (23). I had an immunisation of MMR on the 8th March, at first my doctor said it was only one dose, however he has now said that I need to have a second dose. 
He is also telling me to wait ATLEAST 3 months before TTC. I have read the Australian Immunisation Handbook which states 28 days, I'm very confused how long should I wait? Do i really need to second dose?

PLEASE HELP....


----------



## Pearls18

I would personally follow the doctor's advice, he said it for a reason, or get a second opinion- he tailored his advice to you, the booklet is more general.


----------



## NurseSooz

I give MMR regularly and I always say 3months as its a live vaccine and can do a lot of damage in pregnancy. Sorry to disapoint xx


----------



## tigger175

Niksta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time user here!!
> I have had a pre conception blood test which showed my immune level to Rubella was low (23). I had an immunisation of MMR on the 8th March, at first my doctor said it was only one dose, however he has now said that I need to have a second dose.
> He is also telling me to wait ATLEAST 3 months before TTC. I have read the Australian Immunisation Handbook which states 28 days, I'm very confused how long should I wait? Do i really need to second dose?
> 
> PLEASE HELP....


Hey, I just had a MMR vaccine yesterday and my doctor told me to wait 4 weeks to start ttc, although the nurse who actually gave it to me said 3 months. I pointed out to her that on the US CDC vaccine hand out she gave me to read it says 4 weeks as well. She just sort of said "huh, I guess 3 monts is just in case." But since my OB GYN said 4 weeks and the CDC sheet says 4 weeks, I am planning on starting to ttc in 4 weeks. 

I wonder why your doc said you need a second dose? My titers were low as well but my doc is only giving me the 1 dose i had yesterday. Maybe if you tell him that you really want to start ttc then can redo your titer and see if another dose is nescessary? Do you live or work in an environment where you might be exposed to Rubella while pregnant? If so then I would definately want to make sure you are immune, since contracted Rubella while pregnant can really hurt the fetus.

-Dee


----------



## BabyBean14

How funny! I also had my MMR yesterday! :) My doc asked me when I was planning to TTC. We're waiting until at least July for other reasons so I didn't have a problem. I don't remember what he said about how long to wait, but it was more than 4 weeks. I think if you really feel you need to start TTC sooner than 3 months from now, it's best to get clarification from your doc and/or get a second opinion. You don't want to mess with this vaccine! (BTW - I had been vaccinated as a kid, but was only given one shot. Current guidelines state you need 2. My shot is considered to be the second. I was also told I need a tetanus shot since my last one was over 10 years ago. :dohh: I'll be getting that in 6 weeks and I'm hoping that doesn't put back our TTC date!)


----------



## Krish

Hey frens,

My husband had an MMR shot today.We are trying to conceive.no luck since last two months.The Doctor said its perfectly safe for him to take it while we are ttc.I will be ovulating early next week probably.But we are little confused whether to wait for a month or not.I really don wanna wait :( Please help!


----------



## Elpis_x

Krish said:


> Hey frens,
> 
> My husband had an MMR shot today.We are trying to conceive.no luck since last two months.The Doctor said its perfectly safe for him to take it while we are ttc.I will be ovulating early next week probably.But we are little confused whether to wait for a month or not.I really don wanna wait :( Please help!

If it's just your husband that has had the MMR vaccination recently then you will be fine. I think I'm right in saying that the reason the vaccination is avoided during pregnancy is because the vaccine itself contains the virus, albeit a weaker version, which could possibly have an effect on the baby. So, if the virus for the vaccination isn't in your system, then you wouldn't need to worry about it effecting the baby.


----------



## BabyBean14

If your doc said it's safe for him to have the shot and still TTC, then you should TTC! :D Advice on these things is often much different for men than women.

Maybe some of the medical folks could weigh in on this?


----------



## Krish

Thanks dearies!!! :) Yeah I am about to ask some of my doc frens if thers any chance for it to enter my system while we ttc..


----------



## AnneBurg

It is thought that full Rubella protection occurs after the first dose of MMR, but that full protection for measles a second dose of MMR is needed.
The reason why the recommendation is to wait to ttc for 4 weeks (that is the recommendation in Canada) after the vaccine is that there is a *theoretical* risk that the fetus could develop congenital rubella syndrome due to the virus contained within the vaccine itself. In the >1000 women who were vaccinated with MMR when they were pregnant but did not know it, there were NO cases of congenital rubella syndrome in the fetus.
However, that being said, even a theoretical risk is a big risk when we're talking about your own baby! Congenital rubella syndrome is a pretty serious thing, so I would follow the advice of your doc!


----------



## MalsKerry

I had to have a booster shot my level was 23. I'm in Australia and got td to wait 3 months. I'm pregnant now and got my levels tested and there still too low. Ob said not to worry you will still be immune that's just your level, it happens to alot of women.


----------



## Chai_w

never heard of how long, I had that shot 4 freaking times though when i was younger because schools kept misreading when i got it done! so i better be super immune:haha:

but def go with what the doc has reccommended:thumbup: One month should go by pretty quickly, and that gives you more time to get your body in the best condition for ttc :flower:


----------

